# Another great idea!



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

This would be good for those who don't want to use center pull!


----------



## CandyBar (Nov 15, 2011)

I love this idea!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Very clever!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Very clever!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Finally, a use for my great-aunt's old aluminum knitting needles. Thank you.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Great idea! Sometimes half of the middle comes out when I try to retrieve the middle thread.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I love this idea. I never gave this a thought I just got a nice basket from 31, it's a magazine rack so it says, but I use it for me knitting and it has a nice wood handle that goes through two loops at the top of the handle and it just slides through and each end of rod has a groove for holding it in the openings. That will work awesome for the same thing.


----------



## coknitter960 (Jan 30, 2013)

What a great idea! With a larger box, you can have 2 skeins of yarn in it. Love the color of the yarn in the box. I have just finished a scarf from this yarn.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

If interested in getting that magazine rack from thirty one go to thirtyone.com and this is the last month that it is avaliable.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Love it!!!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Brilliant. Thank you.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

The idea is great - and... this yarn's colors are just perfect!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Fabulous idea; I love it. I would put a rubber protector on the point end to keep the needle from backing out. I've got to find a nice box and make one for myself!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Genius :thumbup:


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

What yarn is that? It might be just what I have been looking for.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Elaine3975 said:


> If interested in getting that magazine rack from thirty one go to thirtyone.com and this is the last month that it is avaliable.


 Is this it? Now my imagination is on overtime as to what things in my house can have a dowel or knitting needle poked into them!
http://www.thirtyonegifts.com/catalog/product/8/


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Simple but genius!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

ColeenThompson said:


> This would be good for those who don't want to use center pull!


This is one of those "Why didn't I think of that?" ideas!. It would be especially fabulous for any ribbon yarn that twists unless you knit it off of some kind of spindle. I mean, how inexpensive can you get and solve such a problem? Thanks for sharing!

Norma


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That would definitely work!


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

Very clever idea, and my cats would especially love it. I have used the same type of idea for ribbon spools in my scrapbook room.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh, a nice sturdy shoe box could work. Has a lid to keep the yarn clean and safe from the cat, too. Just put a hole in the side with a hole puncher and cut a slit from the top to the hole to feed the yarn as you work, but still able to tuck it all in the box to put it away if you want.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Now that is really neat.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Very good idea. Now, to find the right sized box....


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

CandyBar said:


> I love this idea!


Me too :thumbup:


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

this is great! love it! and you could store some other stash under it! pick it all up and put it away when you have company!


----------



## Ruth SG (Feb 4, 2014)

Fab idea. Thank you


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Great idea


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

copy candybar!! just cumbersome to take with when going to dr's visits, sitting in hospitals, etc., but great for at home. also saw an idea for using a large colander for multiple yarns & feeding each one out a hole in the colander - thought that was a great idea, too!!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

:thumbup: 
There are times when I'd like to use the center pull, but it's made impossible by the yarn manufacturer (e.g. Bernat's baby yarn is a hit or miss in this respect). Awesome.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

What a neat idea!


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

I did go to thirty one.com and just goat nice graphic of those words but nothing else.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

I meant, I went to thirtyone.com.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Great idea. And it looks like you could store the extra skeins in it.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Brilliant, that's one big nail; LOL


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

Brilliant!!!!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Neat idea


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great idea! I would add one thought - weighing it down in the base a bit with a book, etc. for sturdiness so it won't tip over. I love it!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

betsy10904 said:


> Great idea! I would add one thought - weighing it down in the base a bit with a book, etc. for sturdiness so it won't tip over. I love it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: The cleverness of some people amazes me.


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

I always pull out the center yarn - but now and then, after knitting most of the skein, I'll find a wretched snarl in the center. This would eliminate that ordeal.

Good idea!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Good suggestion.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

I just read about this idea in a book by Lily Chin, Knitting tips and tricks. She also uses this method as a way to keep ribbon yarn from twisting so much when you knit with it.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

What a clever idea. I learn so much on KP


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

I will have that by this evening! No more yarn barf!! Brilliant!! Hobby Lobby has some pretty cloth covered baskets with holes foe handles. This will work fabulously!! Thanks!


----------



## Nordicharps (Apr 5, 2012)

Great idea!!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

What a great idea! Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

That is a great idea! thank you for showing us


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Great idea. In fact, I have the same wastebasket.


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

Could you tell me what yarn that is, and what color. Love the idea of the box with the knitting needle, it's so hard to get the start from the middle of the skein isn't it?


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I can't believe how many great minds share themselves with other KP'ers!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Very clever!


----------



## egryte (Jan 14, 2011)

I can't thank you enough. I was spending much too much time
stopping to unwind my yarn and this fixed my problem.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Clever idea! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Steeleye (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, yes, yes - I was wondering what to do with my empty tray! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i wonder if you could use the plastic storage crates that stack?
Blessings


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Great idea, thank you


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

The possibilities for this idea gets the creative juices flowing. This can be customized to expand to the number of yarn balls that you are using, keeping each one separate. SO CLEVER!!!


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

I was thinking of buying a heavy paper towel holder but I like this better. Thankf


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Now that is cute.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Holy Smoke...wonderful idea.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Good idea!!!!


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

I had to buy a new shredder recently but I still have the container that catches the paper. I was wondering what I could do with it. Now I know and it's the right shape. I'll just have to make two holes in the sides. Great idea.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

ColeenThompson said:


> This would be good for those who don't want to use center pull!


That's really clever so simple to do.
Thank you.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

You are just to clever!!!


----------



## unicornbus (Jan 25, 2014)

great idea, going to make one right now


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

You are just too clever!!!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Great tip> Thanks.


----------



## sblp (Feb 10, 2012)

Ohhhhhh.... very smart! I'll be trying this one!


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

I have skimmed through five pages of comments, but must have missed the brand and name of the yarn in the box. Does anyone know? Thanks, in advance!


----------



## drea1947 (Jul 11, 2011)

Will definitely try this next project! Great idea and thank you.


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

Great idea. Can't wait to try


----------



## HappySunflower (Feb 2, 2012)

What a great idea! And I agree, the yarn is beautiful. I looked through the five pages of comments and didn't see the name of it either. Hope it gets posted soon! !


----------



## Bigitheknitter (Apr 4, 2014)

Great idea.


----------



## CandyBar (Nov 15, 2011)

I just used some yarn very similar to that. Check out Red Heart super saver yarn called Bikini. It made a cute kids hat and scarf.


----------



## knitterpf (Nov 28, 2011)

Super idea! I always end up with a mess of yarn trying to pull from the center until I find the end. Why can't the makers leave a small end sticking out, they used to years ago. Especially for baby projects, the yarn keeps perfectly clean when knitting from the inside.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

What a great idea! Another woodworking project for DH to use scrap wood. A great idea to hold a small knitting project, yarn, and a few knitting tools in the car and add a handle to carry project into a waiting room.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

"Holy moley" Batman (NOT sure where that came from this morning!).....but, GREAT idea!


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

How clever :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Excellent idea!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

" Yarn Barf" the story of my centre pull trials. I intend to steal this idea and do it to a plastic waste can (with a cover and a tiny hole in the top.) This way it will not only be cat proof- but cat hair proof! Love it--------- Many thanks!



Kajapi said:


> Great idea! Sometimes half of the middle comes out when I try to retrieve the middle thread.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

coknitter960 said:


> What a great idea! With a larger box, you can have 2 skeins of yarn in it. Love the color of the yarn in the box. I have just finished a scarf from this yarn.


I agree, this is a great idea. I also love the color of the yarn. Can you tell us what type of yarn it is and what color it is?


----------



## MaryKins (Oct 15, 2013)

wow! never would've thought of it! Also good for those skeins when you can't find the center pull. :thumbup:


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

cainchar said:


> " Yarn Barf" the story of my centre pull trials. I intend to steal this idea and do it to a plastic waste can (with a cover and a tiny hole in the top.) This way it will not only be cat proof- but cat hair proof! Love it--------- Many thanks!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Clever!!!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Genius!!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

A rubber band on the pointed end of the needle would work too (I don't have any protectors.) Wouldn't this work for using a yarn winder too?


----------



## Nenepat (Feb 28, 2011)

ColeenThompson said:


> This would be good for those who don't want to use center pull!


Thanks Coleen.....Great!! I just made one from a shoe box, punched holes in the sides and also on the side of the top, put in my long metal needle and a rubber protector.....It works!!!!!!
I love it.....Thanks for the suggestions all......


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

That is great, I have been using my extra long needles as plant stakes. I have converted to circular needles now.

Norma


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Brillliant!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

YIPEE! What an idea. I must have several doz. of the old long aluminum needles just laying away in an old box. 
Now to find just the right container to make me a skein holder. Thank you for the idea.


----------



## Iknitalot (Apr 26, 2011)

genius!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Very clever. I love it. Another thought.....someone with some talent could make a yarn bowl like this with a hole on each side for the knitting needle and another for the yarn to come through.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Great idea!! Thanks


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Grand idea!


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## CatyG (Dec 13, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

MissNettie said:


> What yarn is that? It might be just what I have been looking for.


 Sorry, I don't know what yarn it is. I just saw the picture and thought it was a good idea! It is beautiful yarn.


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

gwennieh68 said:


> Could you tell me what yarn that is, and what color. Love the idea of the box with the knitting needle, it's so hard to get the start from the middle of the skein isn't it?


I so sorry. I just saw the picture, but it didn't say what yarn it is. I think it's pretty too. If I find out I'll let you know!


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

Phoebe's Mother said:


> I have skimmed through five pages of comments, but must have missed the brand and name of the yarn in the box. Does anyone know? Thanks, in advance!


 I haven't been able to find the yarn either. It is pretty! When I saw the picture I just thought it was a great idea, I never thought to ask what yarn it is. Now I don't remember what site I saw the picture on.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

NellieKnitter said:


> :thumbup:


Another great idea!


----------



## aliand (Oct 27, 2012)

Great Idea, and I like the tip from 'ishirl' about putting a rubber stopper on one end of the needle. An old bottle cork would work as well.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

This is a great idea. Just shows how inventive KPers can be. With the amount of yarn barf I have been getting lately by trying to find the end inside the yarn, I might just try this. The yarn barf and tangled mess has been really frustrating for me and this would sure cut down on some of my frustration. Thanks for posting your idea with the picture.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

this is a neat idea.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Very good idea!
Consider it saved...and soon put to use!
Thank you!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Very clever!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

good idea


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Excellent idea.


----------



## camry05 (Apr 4, 2014)

El Perfecto! :lol: I crocheted many years ago and recently returned to this hobby. Wisely, I saved all my hooks and just the other day located a 14" long hook and wondered what 
I ever used that for. Your clever idea came along at just the right time. I prefer the center pull but cannot always locate it. I am going to pass this on to my friends at my prayer shawl ministry. Thanks and God Bless!

Gloria ;-)


----------



## happyknitter66 (May 10, 2012)

Brilliant


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

What a neat way to use my 16" needles and all the smaller boxes I have around here. Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for a great tip!


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Clever!
You could also use a wood dowel.


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

ColeenThompson said:


> This would be good for those who don't want to use center pull!


Cleaver idea!!


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing :thumbup: Would never have thought of that myself!


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

Brilliant!


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Oh, a nice sturdy shoe box could work. Has a lid to keep the yarn clean and safe from the cat, too. Just put a hole in the side with a hole puncher and cut a slit from the top to the hole to feed the yarn as you work, but still able to tuck it all in the box to put it away if you want.


I think that's clever, too. I have plenty of shoe boxes. I think I'll try it. It would keep the curious kitty out. Thanks!


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

laceylinda said:


> I had to buy a new shredder recently but I still have the container that catches the paper. I was wondering what I could do with it. Now I know and it's the right shape. I'll just have to make two holes in the sides. Great idea.


Good suggestion, and a timely one, too. Our old shredder just died so I can try my hand at making one. Thanks!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Neat idea. Thanks.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

What a great idea..Thanks for sharing...


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

gwennieh68 said:


> Could you tell me what yarn that is, and what color. Love the idea of the box with the knitting needle, it's so hard to get the start from the middle of the skein isn't it?


 The yarn is Red Heart Super Saver, color is Bikini.


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

Phoebe's Mother said:


> I have skimmed through five pages of comments, but must have missed the brand and name of the yarn in the box. Does anyone know? Thanks, in advance!


 Hi there! The yarn is Red Heart Super Saver in the color "Bikini"


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Great idea--Very creative! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

MissNettie said:


> What yarn is that? It might be just what I have been looking for.


Hi! The yarn is Red Heart Super Saver, color "Bikini"


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Love this idea.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Itis a good idea but you couldn't carry it around on a train for example.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

mavisb said:


> It is a good idea but you couldn't carry it around on a train for example.


No, the conductors would probably believe it's a bomb.


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that great idea!! And Ii love the color of the yarn as well!
Does the basket already have holes made in it? or would we have to make our own holes in it?


----------



## smokey2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

SHEER GENIUS -- I LOVE IT.


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

wlbindub said:


> Thanks for sharing that great idea!! And Ii love the color of the yarn as well!
> Does the basket already have holes made in it? or would we have to make our own holes in it?


 I assume you make your own holes. It's just a cardboard box, but I've seen people's ideas about using a small basket with the holes already in it.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

That's ingenious!!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Great idea for home projects, but to stuff in a knitting bag...that's when I want center pull.


----------

